# when to stop feeding wet food to puppy



## RONDAGOT (Jan 3, 2009)

I started my ShihTzu pup at 12 weeks on the same wet food and dry food that the breeder was feeding. She is now almost 6 months old. Can I wisely stop the wet food (by gradually decreasing the amount I add to her dry food?) She now gets wet food first (1/6th of a can twice a day) and dry food throughout the day.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

You could have stopped on the day you got her.


----------



## basicair (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, you can stop her on wet food whenever you want. But you don't have to, of course. It sounds like you do want to switch to 100% dry dog food. If so, like Westhighlander said, you can switch her whenever you want. As you yourself suggested, it is a wise idea to gradually make the change.

Just start serving less and less of the wet food each day over the course of at least 3-5 days if not 7-10. If your dog reseponds by not wanting to eat the kibble then start taking it away as soon as they decide to not eat anymore and only put it back down at certain times of the day. Keep taking it away if they don't eat it right away. After a few days, they'll adapt to the new routine and start eating the kibble. But again, I would only do this if they refuse to eat the kibble while you try to make this switch.


----------

